# does advertisement make any sense?



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

Now,more and more shops and stores like to advertize for their shops.However,not every advertisment make sense.So, some of them give up.Do you think advertisement make much sense?
=======================================================================:headbang::headbang:


----------

